# pop-up nozzles



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

If I have a rainbord popup, does that mean I can insert any nozzle?

For instance, I have existing fan spray nozzles, but am considering the new rvan nozzles. like this:

http://store.rainbird.com/r-van14-8-14-ft-adjustable-rotary-nozzles-45-to-270-degree.html

I believe I have 2 or 4" popups.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Most spray nozzles work with different bodies, and I think the RVANs should work on any Rainbird body. You only really have to be careful with Toro, as the nozzles are usually male threaded.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Might have to try some.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

I believe it will work. I had some rainbird spray bodies laying around and was able to put and run successfully a hunter MP rotator on it with no problems.


----------



## alpine0000 (Jul 25, 2017)

kolbasz said:


> If I have a rainbord popup, does that mean I can insert any nozzle?


Do you have the 1800 pop-ups? (http://www.rainbird.com/sites/default/files/media/documents/2018-02/ts_1800series.pdf)

If so, the documentation says:


> Designed for use with all Rain Bird plastic spray head nozzles - Rotary Nozzles, U-Series, MPR, VAN and XPCN Series


So those R-VAN nozzles will work (I have the 1800 pop-ups with the RVAN nozzles in my system).

If not, find the documentation for your pop-up on Rain Bird's website and it'll tell you what nozzles you can use.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

alpine0000 said:


> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> > If I have a rainbord popup, does that mean I can insert any nozzle?
> ...


Looking at the pictures, they might be 1800's. Large black ring, white center ring. I know on is newer and different as it was replaced along the way once.

How do you like the rvan as opposed to the typical fan spray type nozzle?


----------



## alpine0000 (Jul 25, 2017)

It'll say on the top of the head around the rim if it's an 1800 series.

I love the RVAN nozzles. I also have the regular fan spray nozzles on the other side of the yard and don't like them as much (I think they're called the HEVAN?). Too much misting. The RVAN nozzles have virtually no misting


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Yeah, it is almost hard to tell what they are and are not watering.

I am going to look at my head's Tonight worst case I'll buy the entire head. Looking on sprinkler warehouse the entire head is 1$ more than the nozzle only and if I want seal a matic then it is 4$ more


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

alpine0000 said:


> It'll say on the top of the head around the rim if it's an 1800 series.
> 
> I love the RVAN nozzles. I also have the regular fan spray nozzles on the other side of the yard and don't like them as much (I think they're called the HEVAN?). Too much misting. The RVAN nozzles have virtually no misting


I havent inspected all, but so far, I have 2 1800 heads and 2 something else heads.

Do they have to be the 1800 or just as long as it threads on it would work?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Rainbird and Hunter are the same company I believe. That being said, always good to double check but it's cheap and easy to return from amazon or HD/Lowe's if you're wrong


----------

